# Typical Does!!



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I guess I should be used to it by now. But it still surprises me on how does just love to give birth on the best (I mean worst) days possible. My last doe of the season is kidding as I speak. And to make things worst it is literally a snowstorm out side. Well hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, I hope these typical does=textbook kiddings for you 

Good luck, I hope you and the goats stay warm tonight!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Well nothing went text book sadly. There was no water sac, then a large doe kid came out but she was born dead. Then another kid, but he was tiny and seemed like it wasn't formed yet it was just a skeleton and organs. Finally a third kid was born, a medium sized but skinny doe kid. I brought her inside and dried her off. She is out with momma under the heat lamp. So hopefully she makes it. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry it went badly. I hope the one doeling makes it.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Well nothing went text book sadly. There was no water sac, then a large doe kid came out but she was born dead. Then another kid, but he was tiny and seemed like it wasn't formed yet it was just a skeleton and organs. Finally a third kid was born, a medium sized but skinny doe kid. I brought her inside and dried her off. She is out with momma under the heat lamp. So hopefully she makes it. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm sorry  . Prayers sent that the little doe makes it


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks, Well I hope she does alright too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your losses. 

The one that was skeleton and organs sounds to be mummified and died early on in gestation. 
The one born dead may of been complicated in the womb, maybe slammed by another goat or suffocated if the umbilical cord broke to soon before the kid was born.

How is the 3rd baby, did it get colostrum and it's umbilical cord dipped in iodine?

Is the baby strong or weak?


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear that! I am new to goat births as I have only had one to kid but I could not imagine. I hope the remaining little lady and mother is doing well please keep us updated.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Sorry guys, well I checked on her yesterday and she didn't make it. I know she got colostrum because I saw her drink. That night she seemed alright.. But the next day around noon I saw that she wasn't doing very well. She wasn't a strong baby from birth, so I kind of figured she wouldn't make it. 

What do you guys think the reason for the mom not having a Water sac?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry for your losses :hug:. I am a newbie with goats so I can't help you with the no water sack thing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

If the kid was weak at birth, giving B0-se would of helped. But not always a guarantee. 
With what happened with the rest of the kids, things may of not been right from the get go. 
Worming with non safe wormers for preggers or other meds to plants, getting slammed, to aborting disease, if they were to early.

Water breaks before kidding, but no sack or sacks will come out until after kids are born. Their can be from 1 to 3, depending. After the kids are all born, you may see a water filled bag coming out. Did you see anything like that? Or did she not drop out her afterbirth? Sometimes they eat it or a dog can take it away, to it getting covered and hidden by hay or bedding.

If it has been 2 weeks and she is not ill, she most likely did not retain it. If it hasn't been that long yet, check for foul odor in her vulva area, if she stinks, she has infection. If not, she is OK. Watch her for the first 2 weeks. After that time frame things are good to go.
Hope I answered your question.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you, she did have her afterbirth. And I did watch her she didn't have any water which was weird. She didn't even have her water broken. There was no water in her. And I figured that things didn't go right from the Get go. Thank you again.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry. Traumatic births are hard on us and the goats. We have had our share but luckily this season is going well.
Sincere condolences.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is very quick when they break their water. There will be no sack when they break their water, it is just a clear watery/ gooey discharge that squirts out. 
I miss when the water breaks sometimes, but may see it on the ground or she will be flaring her lip up when she smells it.
If she was dry no liquid, she wouldn't of been able to deliver her kids.


----------

